# Probleme mit Corsair H80i V2 und Corsair Link



## beemer (17. März 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner neuen AiO Wasserkühlung von Corsair.

Verbaut habe ich diese mit 2x BeQuiet! Silent Wings 3 und ganz normal mit dem dafür vorgesehen Kabel zusammengesteckt und an den 4-PIN CPU_FAN angeschlossen.
Vorher habe ich immer Asus Fan Xpert benutzt, funktionierte auch immer sehr gut, allerdings kann ich damit nicht die Pumpe regeln, sodass diese immer mind. auf 1800RPM läuft, was im IDLE natürlich völlig unnötig ist.

Also habe ich mir Corsair Link 4 runtergeladen. Die Pumpe lässt sich auch einwandfrei regeln, allerdings ist einer von den beiden BeQuiet Lüftern nicht am drehen. Corsair Link zeigt mir auch an, dass der Lüfter 0RPM hat. Sobald ich Corsair Link schließe und Asus Fan Xpert wieder öffne, dreht er sich wieder ganz normal.

Ich habe vorher leider keine Erfahrungen zu AiO WaKü bzw. Corsair Produkten sammeln können, sodass ich etwas aufgeschmissen bin.

Temperaturen liegen unter Last auch etwas hoch, meistens so 75-80° mit Asus RealBench getestet.

Mein Setup:

Intel i7 6700k @ 4,5Ghz und 1,27v.
Ballistix Sport 16GB 2400Mhz
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
MSI GTX 970 @ 1485Mhz
BeQuiet Silent Base 800 Window
Wärmeleitpaste: ArticSilver5


Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Nex015 (17. März 2017)

Huhu! 

Die gute Nachricht vorweg, dein Problem ist eigentlich keins bzw. eher hausgemacht. 



beemer schrieb:


> allerdings kann ich damit nicht die Pumpe regeln, sodass diese immer mind. auf 1800RPM läuft, was im IDLE natürlich völlig unnötig ist.



Warum ist das "natürlich" unnötig? Pumpen bei Custom-Loops, wo man doch öfter überhaupt eine Chance hat die regeln zu können, werden für gewöhnlich einmal auf einen gewissen Durchfluß eingestellt und dann so gelassen, ein temperaturabhängiges Regeln ist zum einen (tatsächlich) unnötig und die Pumpen mögen das teils auch garnicht gerne.

Hier ist der Punkt den ich mit hausgemacht meine, Aufgabe der Pumpe ist es lediglich die Flüssigkeit welche die Wärme aufgenommen hat zum Radiator zu befördern und da findet dann der Wärmeaustausch statt, wie gut oder effektiv der funktioniert hängt primär von Radiatorfläche und Lüfterdrehzahl ab, immer vorausgesetzt die Umpumpgeschwindigkeit des Kühlmittels ist nicht unter aller Kanone (wovon hier nicht auszugehen ist). Was hier also tatsächlich geregelt werden sollte ist die Lüfterdrehzahl, lass' die Pumpe einfach machen.

TL,DR: Regel' die Lüfter mit der AISuite (oder noch besser, übers BIOS) und schmeiß die Gimmick-Software für die Pumpe wieder vom Rechner. 

LG


----------



## beemer (18. März 2017)

Okay, ich hab jetzt die Lüfter im BIOS noch ein wenig eingestellt und Corsair Link deinstalliert. 

Was sagt Ihr denn zu meinen Temperaturen? Sind die nicht ein wenig hoch für ne WaKü? 1.27v @4,5ghz ist jetzt auch nicht so die brutale Übertaktung.


----------



## Nex015 (18. März 2017)

Die liegen noch im Rahmen find' ich, 80°C macht so 'ner CPU nix.

EDIT:

Hab' den H80 mit dem H100 verwechselt, für nur einen 120er Radi sind 80 °C top.


----------

